
How Usain Bolt compares to runners from other countries - beerglass
http://www.hindustantimes.com/static/olympics/every-country-fastest-man-in-one-race-100m/
======
et-al
At least it's more visually engaging than the _Tages-Anzeiger_ 's
visualization discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12310032](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12310032)

However, I do wish they could've shown actual acceleration and speeds as
opposed to the easily calculated average speed. Wake me up when someone makes
the effort to find all the historic footage and overlays it on top of one
another.

